# Black Nepalease Sativa hash plant landrace variant



## stardust (Jun 13, 2019)

This is a variant from some seed I purchased from Centennial Seed a couple of years ago..,It has a fruity smell of watermelon? passionflower... The effect, sativa, good for work, energizing... flavor...hmmm piney?

It was eleven thirty at night...middle of October here in Colo, and a killing frost night...  I dug up this monster plant 16feet!  After chopping all but two limbs of the plant,  and putting root ball in a 10 Gal. tub, to finish in the greenhouse.  The plant ripened in February of the next year...some bud pics of Green an Black Nepalese, and some manicured.. 






 ..


----------

